# iMac tournesol G4 800 MHz 17" ne démarre plus



## doudou83 (14 Août 2011)

Salut la communauté ! J ai arrête proprement mon ordi voila 20 jours et impossible de le mettre en route .en lisant 1 tutoriel , j ai reinitialisé le CPU mais rien n y fait . Voila 2 ans j avais eu le meme problème mais il avait redémarré tout seul Apres quelques essais. Mon iMac date de 2002 tourne sous Tiger . Si vous avez des idées ? &#58397;cela m embêterai de perdre mon tournesol car je l aime &#58151;&#58117;


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2011)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut la communauté ! J ai arrête proprement mon ordi voila 20 jours et impossible de le mettre en route .en lisant 1 tutoriel , j ai reinitialisé le CPU mais rien n y fait . Voila 2 ans j avais eu le meme problème mais il avait redémarré tout seul Apres quelques essais. Mon iMac date de 2002 tourne sous Tiger . Si vous avez des idées ? &#58397;cela m embêterai de perdre mon tournesol car je l aime &#58151;&#58117;



J'en suis déjà à trois Tournesols (de trois générations différentes) ayant eu ce problème (plus mon PowerMac G4 bi-pro "Fw800 à 1,42 Ghz de 2002), tu l'éteins proprement, tu le débranches (ou du moins tu lui coupes le courant), et quelques temps plus tard, il ne se passe rien lorsque tu appuies sur le bouton. C'est l'alimentation, un ou des condensateurs électro-chimiques morts : tant que l'alim reste branchée, ils gardent leur charge, mais dès que tu coupes le jus, ils la perdent et ne se rechargent plus ensuite. Il y a deux ans, ça devait être le tout début du phénomène, mais il(s) a(ont) du finir par se recharger à la longue, mais là, c'est mort.

Si tu connais un bon électronicien, ça se trouve dans la première partie de l'alim (elle est en deux "morceaux" sur cette machine, là, celle qui est reliée au secteur), il doit être possible de trouver et changer ces condensateurs, sinon, faut trouver une alim en état. J'en avais une, mais lorsque mon tournesol "2002" est mort (carte mère), je l'ai donné à un autre membre de MacGe (le "troisième" cas dont je parlais plus haut, les deux premiers étant deux machines de deux de mes clients), et j'ai remplacé le dit tournesol par un modèle "USB2" à 1 Ghz extérieurement identique, mais largement plus performant.


----------



## Invité (14 Août 2011)

Reset PMU, comme ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1712?viewlocale=fr_FR ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Reset PMU, comme ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1712?viewlocale=fr_FR ?



Ben nan : Quand il dit :



doudou83 a dit:


> j ai reinitialisé le CPU



C'est à ça qu'il devait penser, en fait, car pour réinitialiser le CPU, il suffit d'éteindre le Mac !


----------



## doudou83 (14 Août 2011)

Oui, j ai fait comme l invité a dit . C est ce tutoriel exactement .je précise que j ai éteint mon ordi de façon propre !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Merci Pascal pour les explications &#57358;


----------



## doudou83 (16 Août 2011)

Juste pour vous dire que mon tournesol a redémarré! J ai rebranché le jus samedi et aujourd hui Apres beaucoup d essais il m a fait plaisir &#57358;&#57431; les condensateurs se sont peut être rechargés . Encore merci Pascal pour ton analyse technique &#57358;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Août 2011)

Tien... ce problème me fait penser à mon premier PC digne de ce nom : Un Hp Pavillion comme celui-ci : 





Au bout de quelques années, obtenir le premier démarrage après avoir allumé la multi-prise était... épique !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2011)

doudou83 a dit:


> Juste pour vous dire que mon tournesol a redémarré! J ai rebranché le jus samedi et aujourd hui Apres beaucoup d essais il m a fait plaisir &#57358;&#57431; les condensateurs se sont peut être rechargés . Encore merci Pascal pour ton analyse technique &#57358;



Juste pour te dire qu'il est malade quand même, et que si tu as eu de la chance cette fois, ça ne se reproduira pas nécessairement la prochaine fois que tu lui couperas le courant. Tu devrais commencer à chercher une solution pérenne si tu tiens à cette machine !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2011)

Au fait, si certains sont intéressés, ces alims, un de mes confrères à Meaux (Seine et Marne) peut les faire réparer, si quelqu'un tient à son tournesol au point de dépenser une somme pour le remettre en état, qu'il me le dise, je lui donnerais les coordonnées par MP (je ne me souviens plus bien du prix, si c'est de l'ordre d'une centaine d'&#8364; ou de deux centaines d'&#8364;, mais c'est d'un de ces deux ordres de grandeur).


----------



## doudou83 (3 Septembre 2011)

merci pascal , bien noté !


----------



## marquenri (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je souhaite apporter à la communauté mon expérience sur ce problème que j'ai connu. La première manifestation du problème a eu lieu il y a environ 4 ans. L'appareil ne redémarrait plus. Après avoir débranché, changé de prise d'alimentation, j'ai alors bougé la prise sur le socle de l'appareil, débranché puis replacé. L'imac est reparti. mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait un lien de cause à effet.
Cette plaisanterie a recommencé plusieurs fois mais le redémarrage tardait de plus en plus.
J'ai alors laissé l'appareil en service. Mais une fois, je l'ai oublié et il n'a plus redémarré. Je l'ai porté chez un réparateur agréé qui m'a dit que l'appareil fonctionnait normalement (après m'avoir tout de même soustrait une certaine somme). Rentré à la maison, l'appareil a de nouveau refusé de fonctionner. Jusqu'au jour où une nouvelle tentative de mise en route( par le bouton) a été fructueuse. Puis quelques semaines après, suite à une coupure de courant l'appareil s'est replongé dans un long sommeil dont je n'arrivais pas à le sortir. J'ai alors décidé de l'abandonné à son sort. Pendant au moins 6 mois, il est resté sur une table.
Puis un jour, avant de me décidé à le remettre dans un carton en vue de son stockage définitif (aucun périphérique n'était raccordé), une dernière fois j'appuie sur le bouton, au cas où. Et là, surprise, l'Imac démarre !!!!. J'ai donc rebranché les périphériques et je m'en sers encore occasionnellement jusqu'au jour où ....
J'ajoute que, dès les premières absences sévères, à chaque remise en service, la date et l'heure n'étaient pas réglées.
Voilà je souhaitais apporter ces informations en espérant qu'elles seront utiles à ceux qui ont le même problème et qui aideront peut-être ceux qui cherche une piste de dépannage.
Si quelqu'un a déjà trouvé je suis preneur car je voudrais bien continuer à utiliser cette appareil et pouvoir l'éteindre quand c'est nécessaire.


----------



## mx-v (9 Septembre 2011)

Je crois que la source de ce problème peut être dû à une pile morte. (PRAM battery, sur la carte-mère.)

Ça peut valoir le coup d'essayer. 

Y'a un howto ici: http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/imac2.htm


----------



## doudou83 (9 Septembre 2011)

salut Marquenri !     as tu lu le post de Pascal , il est très explicite nan ?


----------



## marquenri (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
elle est intéressante cette discussion. Bien sûr j'ai lu tous mes messages et celui de Pascal a retenu toute mon attention, mais ...
Si c'était une question de condensateurs déchargés ou de pile en fin de vie, comment expliquer qu'après au moins huit mois de mise au placard mon Imac accepte de redémarrer ?
À suivre différents forum je m'aperçois que beaucoup d'utilisateurs d'Imac ont eu ce problème. Je vais néanmoins changer la pile si je parviens à en trouver une !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2011)

marquenri a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> elle est intéressante cette discussion. Bien sûr j'ai lu tous mes messages et celui de Pascal a retenu toute mon attention, mais ...
> Si c'était une question de condensateurs déchargés ou de pile en fin de vie, comment expliquer qu'après au moins huit mois de mise au placard mon Imac accepte de redémarrer ?
> À suivre différents forum je m'aperçois que beaucoup d'utilisateurs d'Imac ont eu ce problème. Je vais néanmoins changer la pile si je parviens à en trouver une !



La pile est très facile à trouver, mais dans ce cas précis (que j'ai, je le rappelle, rencontré personnellement à trois reprises, deux fois sur des machines de mes clients, et une troisième sur une machine d'un membre de MacGe, que là, j'ai pu dépanner en lui donnant l'alim de mon premier Tournesol, qui lui, était mort d'autre chose), le changement de pile ne devrait rien changer, ces Mac démarrent sans problème, même sans cette pile.


----------



## marquenri (11 Septembre 2011)

Merci Pascal pour cette réponse mais alors quelle raison technique pour ces démarrages laborieux ? est-ce que je peux continuer à utiliser cet Imac ou doit-il retourner dans son placad ? Ce serait dommage car je l'aime bien. de plus le son est super !


----------



## claude72 (11 Septembre 2011)

marquenri a dit:


> ... mais alors quelle raison technique pour ces démarrages laborieux ?


Pouf, pouf, on recommence : c'est un problème de condensateurs...

Pour être plus précis, c'est un problème de condensateurs électrochimiques secs ou défectueux (et non pas "déchargés") : les condensateurs électrochimique utilisent un électrolyte pour fonctionner, et il arrive un moment où l'électrolyte s'est affaibli, ou a fuit à l'extérieur, bref ne remplit plus son rôle d'électrolyte et donc le condensateur ne fonctionne plus : on dit qu'il est "sec".
Et souvent, un condensateur chimique en fin de vie veut bien fonctionner à peu près correctement, du moins suffisament correctement pour que l'appareil fonctionne, tant qu'il est maintenu sous tension...
... mais ne veut se remettre en marche après une interruption de l'alimentation de quelques heures ou de quelques jours.


De plus, aux défaillances normales d'un condensateur électrolytique normal s'ajoute dans les environs de 2004 une sombre histoire d'espionnage industriel, et le vol d'une formule chimique d'un électrolyte pour condensateur, formule qui avait été volontairement altérée pour que le voleur ne puisse pas l'utiliser, mais qui a quand-même été utilisée telle-quelle... ce qui a donc abouti à la mise sur le marché de millions de condensateurs électrochimiques défectueux, et à la panne quasi-systématique à plus ou moins long terme de tous les d'appareils utilisant ces condensateurs défectueux.
(c'est notament la cause des pannes des bornes Airport et autres G5 qui lâchaient presque tous quelques mois après la fin de la garantie)


----------



## marquenri (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci Claude72 pour ces éclaircissements.
 Pour avoir pratiqué un peu l'électronique, je comprends ce phénomène de perte de qualité de l'électrolyte des chimiques.
Je donne encore une dernière fois une constatation toute récente. Hier dimanche 11/9, pendant l'orage, il y a eu coupure de courant. je ne me suis aperçu de l'arrêt du G4 qu'environ 10 h après. La mise en marche a été sans problème mais il m'a fallu remettre à l'heure. Par contre je me suis souvenu que dans les préférences j'avais coché "redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant". Cette préférences n'a donc pas fonctionné. Cela a peut-être un rapport avec la pile. Je vais donc la faire changer afin de vérifier au moins un paramètre.
Merci à tous.
Fin de cet épisode.J'apporterai d'autres infos si je note des changements intéressants à la suite de l'intervention.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2011)

marquenri a dit:


> Je donne encore une dernière fois une constatation toute récente. Hier dimanche 11/9, pendant l'orage, il y a eu coupure de courant. je ne me suis aperçu de l'arrêt du G4 qu'environ 10 h après. La mise en marche a été sans problème mais il m'a fallu remettre à l'heure. Par contre je me suis souvenu que dans les préférences j'avais coché "redémarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant". Cette préférences n'a donc pas fonctionné. Cela a peut-être un rapport avec la pile.



Pas "peut-être", là, c'est certain, si la pile est morte, lorsque le courant revient, la PRam se réinitialise aux "paramètres d'usine", puisque dans ce cas, la coupure de courant la vide, donc, tout comme l'horloge perd l'heure et la date, le paramètre de remise en route automatique est remis à "non", puisque par défaut, il n'est pas activé.

Cependant, ça n'a pas de rapport avec ces Mac qui deviennent totalement inertes dès lors qu'ils ont été privés d'alimentation électrique un laps de temps suffisant pour permettre aux condensateurs de perdre leur charge.


Cela dit, je m'avise tout inopinément (mieux vaut tard que jamais ) que ce sujet n'est pas à sa place dans Classic Mac, nous évoquons ici des machines qui ont un forum qui leur est dédié. On déménage.


----------



## marquenri (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
je reprends tardivement le fil de cette discussion car je viens de remettre en service l'appareil.
Suite à une vidéo trouvée sur "youtube" et après démontage de l'appareil, celui-ci qui était généreusement empoussiéré, a reçu le traitement du souffle (froid) d'un sèche-cheveux.
Apparemment le traitement a convenu puisque l'appareil s'est remis en marche à la première sollicitation.
J'attends cependant une période probatoire pour crier victoire.
Cette info ne servira peut-être plus les membres qui ont eu ce même problème mais pourra peut-être en aider d'autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2012)

marquenri a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je reprends tardivement le fil de cette discussion car je viens de remettre en service l'appareil.
> Suite à une vidéo trouvée sur "youtube" et après démontage de l'appareil, celui-ci qui était généreusement empoussiéré, a reçu le traitement du souffle (froid) d'un sèche-cheveux.
> Apparemment le traitement a convenu puisque l'appareil s'est remis en marche à la première sollicitation.
> ...



J'espère que tu n'as pas oublié, au remontage, de nettoyer et enduire de pâte thermique la/les surface(s) de contact du caloduc (une ou deux selon les modèles), sinon, il risque de ne pas fonctionner longtemps !

Cela dit, tu es l'heureuse exception qui confirme la règle, car malheureusement, sur ce modèle, la plupart du temps, s'il ne démarre plus, c'est un problème de condensateur(s) dans un des deux blocs d'alim (celui où arrive le 220 volts).


----------



## KERRIA (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

Pour les piles de nos anciens MAC j'ai découvert un magasin du nom de "centmillespiles"..à chaque fois j'ai trouvé la pile qu'il me falait en amenant celle défectueuse...disons que sur Paris il y a plusieurs de ces magasins..mais il existe l'achat en ligne...

Pour le TOURNESOL j'ai eu également ce problème trois ou quatre fois...et je pratiquais comme l'explique PASCAL...débrancher/attendre/recbrancher.. coincidence ? sais pas , mais à chaque fois ça à fonctionné..bizare...


----------



## marquenri (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci Pascal77  pour le conseil mais cette partie n'a pas été démontée me confirme l'ami qui a opéré et qui dispose de ses yeux et doigts de 20 ans pour cette intervention au contraire du propriétaire qui en a presque 4 fois plus !
Mais je croise les doigts; il est tellement sympa ce petit mac que je voudrais bien le conserver.
Je pense que le dépoussiérage régulier de nos ordis est une réelle nécessité.
Salutations cordiales et remerciements à la communauté qui a participé à cette discussion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2012)

marquenri a dit:


> Merci Pascal77  pour le conseil mais cette partie n'a pas été démontée me confirme l'ami qui a opéré et qui dispose de ses yeux et doigts de 20 ans pour cette intervention au contraire du propriétaire qui en a presque 4 fois plus !



Si cette partie n'a pas été démontée, alors rien n'a été démonté, parce que c'est la première chose qu'on démonte si on veut ouvrir ce modèle de Mac ! Dans ce cas, je me demande bien ce qu'il a pu dépoussiérer


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pour les piles de nos anciens MAC j'ai découvert un magasin du nom de "centmillespiles"...


 Je pense que tu veux dire "1000 et une piles"


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2012)

Bon, ben une victime de plus.
Mon iMac G4@700MHz ne boote plus du tout.
Jusqu'à présent il suffisait de lui faire un petit reset SMC pour qu'il reparte, là c'est mort&#8230; 
Plus de jus nulle part






Mais assez bizarrement la diode rouge à côté du reset SMC fonctionne et la diode blanche de l'écran est allumée aussi.
Ca cause à quelqu'un ?


----------



## KERRIA (21 Décembre 2012)

...pour trouver des piles, voir les magasins "1000 et une piles" ...j'ai eu la même aventure avec mon tournesol 700..et c'était la pile.......

Le Bon Soir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

Bonsoir...pardon...me suis trompé de rubrique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

..ben non finalement...mais je n'était pas sur la bonne page...ah ! la vieillerie......


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2012)

Nan, t'inquiète la pile est neuve, première chose dans le manuel


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> ...pour trouver des piles, voir les magasins "1000 et une piles" ...j'ai eu la même aventure avec mon tournesol 700..et c'était la pile.......





Invité a dit:


> Nan, t'inquiète la pile est neuve, première chose dans le manuel&#8230;



De toute façon, exception faite des Mac II fx, LC 475 et PowerMac 6100, en principe, lorsqu'un Mac refuse de fonctionner avec la pile morte, pas besoin de la remplacer, l'ôter suffit, il n'y a que ces trois là qui refusent de fonctionner sans une pile en état (par contre, plusieurs autres modèles refusent de fonctionner avec une pile morte, mais le font sans pile) !


----------



## Invité (22 Décembre 2012)

Ah, ben j'espérais sourdement que tu fasse un saut sur le topic Pascal.
Ca te cause ce truc, pas de boot, mais les leds rouges et blanches allumées ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ah, ben j'espérais sourdement que tu fasse un saut sur le topic Pascal.
> Ca te cause ce truc, pas de boot, mais les leds rouges et blanches allumées ?



Ben nan, en ce qui me concerne, tous les Tournesols morts de leur alim qui me sont passé dans les mains, rien ne s'allumait. Dans ton cas, c'est une panne d'alim, peut-être, mais si c'est le cas, alors, ça n'est pas l'histoire des condensateurs, ça doit plutôt se situer dans la seconde partie de l'alim, celle qui est reliée à la carte mère. Le condo H.S., il n'y a plus rien, vu qu'il se trouve dans la partie "primaire" de l'alim, celle qui alimente la partie secondaire avec une seule tension, qui est ensuite dispatchée par la dite partie secondaire en les différentes tensions nécessaires.

Cela dit, ça pourrait aussi être le processeur, tu es sûr que ce n'est pas une machine qui aurait été démontée, puis remontée sans remettre de pâte thermique sur les joints des caloducs ?


----------



## Invité (22 Décembre 2012)

Hmmm,
plutôt carte mère qu'alim alors
J'étais moyen rassuré en lisant dans le manuel que si la led rouge (à l'intérieur) fonctionnait ça voulait dire que l'alim était bonne.
J'ai eu bon nombre de KP cet été, mais j'ai cru que c'était lié à la pâte thermique (de mauvaise qualité, ce que je ne savais pas) que j'avais achetée.
Depuis j'ai changé la pâte (aout, septembre ?) et les KP avaient quasiment disparus. Mais depuis son achat s'il était débranché il lui fallait un reset SMC pour démarrer.
Dans les fofos, même en anglais je n'ai rien trouvé sur un Tournesol qui ne boote pas mais dont la led rouge et la led blanche de l'écran fonctionnent.
Bref, je suis dans l'expectative et ne vais pas commander une alim sans être sûr.
S'il y a d'autres connaisseurs ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> .... Mais depuis son achat s'il était débranché il lui fallait un reset SMC pour démarrer....




Tu es sûr d'avoir vérifié la pile interne? (c'est à dire la batterie conservant les paramètres en cas de coupure de courant ou de debranchement de l'alim)

Elle est chargée, branchée dans le bon sens et délivre bien 3,6V?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Hmmm,
> plutôt carte mère qu'alim alors&#8230;
> J'étais moyen rassuré en lisant dans le manuel que si la led rouge (à l'intérieur) fonctionnait ça voulait dire que l'alim était bonne.
> J'ai eu bon nombre de KP cet été, mais j'ai cru que c'était lié à la pâte thermique (de mauvaise qualité, ce que je ne savais pas) que j'avais achetée.
> ...



L'alim, tu peux déjà vérifier, tu dois avoir 12 volts sur les fils jaunes, 5 V sur les fils rouges. Les noirs, c'est la masse, et le vert, c'est le bouton de démarrage.

Pour tester tu relies le vert par un fil au trou lui correspondant sur le connecteur de la carte mère, et, en gardant le bouton enfoncé si un simple appui ne suffit pas, tu mesures les tensions entre les jaunes et un noir, puis entre les rouges et un noir.

Maintenant, si tu as eu des KP, alors, c'est que ton processeur a de toute façon pu prendre un coup de chaud, mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi le reset du SMC permettait à la machine de redémarrer. Si tu as un doute sur la pile, enlève là carrément, il peut fonctionner sans pile, mais la présence d'une pile morte peut l'empêcher de fonctionner.

Ah, au fait, important : Quand tu testes la pile, ça doit être en charge, car, en effet, les piles au lithium ont l'amusante particularité de toujours présenter la même tension à vide (là, j'en ai une sur mon bureau, une pile israëlienne, la même que sur la photo de R E M Y, tension à vide : 3,7 volts, en place dans le mac : mon voltmètre indique 0 (avec une précision de +/- 1 mV) )


----------



## Invité (23 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu es sûr d'avoir vérifié la pile interne? (c'est à dire la batterie conservant les paramètres en cas de coupure de courant ou de debranchement de l'alim)
> 
> Elle est chargée, branchée dans le bon sens et délivre bien 3,6V?




Oui, oui pas de soucis 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'alim, tu peux déjà vérifier, tu dois avoir 12 volts sur les fils jaunes, 5 V sur les fils rouges. Les noirs, c'est la masse, et le vert, c'est le bouton de démarrage.
> 
> Pour tester tu relies le vert par un fil au trou lui correspondant sur le connecteur de la carte mère, et, en gardant le bouton enfoncé si un simple appui ne suffit pas, tu mesures les tensions entre les jaunes et un noir, puis entre les rouges et un noir.
> 
> ...



A priori je n'ai pas de jus, comme indiqué dans le premier message.
Je testerai ta manip la semaine prochaine


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2013)

Bon, ben ce coup-là, il n'y a plus de diodes, ni blanche à l'écran, ni rouge sur la carte mère.
Vais essayer de trouver une alim ! :hein:


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2013)

Quel gros niais je fais
Commandé une alim sur La Baie en pensant que si c'était pour 15 ou 17 ça allait forcément.
Ben nan
16 connecteurs pour la carte mère alors que mon alim d'origine n'en a que 14 ! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Quel gros niais je fais
> Commandé une alim sur La Baie en pensant que si c'était pour 15 ou 17 ça allait forcément.
> Ben nan
> 16 connecteurs pour la carte mère alors que mon alim d'origine n'en a que 14 ! :mouais:



Tiens ? Pourtant, je t'avais prévenu 

Bon, ben tu n'as plus qu'à récupérer le connecteur de ton alim morte (en gardant une longueur de fil dessus), et à sortir ton fer à souder et ton rouleau d'isolant pour le greffer sur ta nouvelle alim (le fil noir avec le fil noir, le fil rouge avec le fil rouge, etc.).


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Janvier 2013)

Content que tu ai pu le faire revivre !!!

Mais je serait venu avant je t'aurais dit de lui mettre de l'huile ...................de tournesol !

ok je sort et je vais vivre dans l'espace :rateau:


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? Pourtant, je t'avais prévenu
> 
> Bon, ben tu n'as plus qu'à récupérer le connecteur de ton alim morte (en gardant une longueur de fil dessus), et à sortir ton fer à souder et ton rouleau d'isolant pour le greffer sur ta nouvelle alim (le fil noir avec le fil noir, le fil rouge avec le fil rouge, etc.).



Haha, mort de rire !  
En fait j'avais déjà commandé quand j'ai vu ton post

J'avais effectivement pensé à la bidouille, mais à priori je me retrouverais avec un fil blanc et un jaune non connectés sur cette nouvelle alim, ça peut avoir une incidence quelconque ?
J'ai mis une photo des deux côtés des connecteurs ici (un peu lourd je ne poste pas sur le forum en direct ! )

Sur l'alim originale, j'ai :                                   
input : 100-240V~, 2A, 50/60Hz                       
output : +12V 10.83A                                       
Sur la nouvelle :
100-240V~, 50/60Hz  2.5A   
+12.0V 13.4A


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Haha, mort de rire !
> En fait j'avais déjà commandé quand j'ai vu ton post
> 
> J'avais effectivement pensé à la bidouille, mais à priori je me retrouverais avec un fil blanc et un jaune non connectés sur cette nouvelle alim, ça peut avoir une incidence quelconque ?
> ...



Normalement, le jaune, c'est un 12 volts, comme tous les autres, le blanc, je ne sais pas trop, peut-être un 25V,  mais vu qu'il est absent sur ton alim d'origine, normalement, il ne doit pas servir. Moi, je tenterais le coup en les laissant en l'air ces deux là, les noirs, ce sont des masses, les jaunes de 12 volts, le orange, un 5 volts ou un -12 volts, je ne sais plus, et le bleu le signal du bouton de démarrage, je pense, mais une chose me parait évidente : fil de même couleur = même tension, à tel point que chez moi, ça a marché entre l'alim de mon PM G4 Fw400 et une alim de PC, c'est dire (et c'est ce qui me fait dire que le blanc doit-être un 25 volts, car c'est ce qu'il est sur mon PM, où il fournissait l'alimentation électrique du port ADC et des ports Firewire, et est tout ce qui manque sur l'alim de PC)


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2013)

Oki, je tente dès que j'ai le temps !


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2013)

Pfff, chuis dég !
L'iMac boote correctement avec la nouvelle alim et son connecteur modifié, mais j'ai plus d'éclairage. Genre l'inverter qui est mort ou pas alimenté correctement
Là, j'en ai plus que marre. Jachète un 19' d'occaze et je fais une bidouille pour le faire tenir devant l'écran d'origine !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Jachète un 19' d'occaze et je fais une bidouille pour le faire tenir devant l'écran d'origine !



 Tu vas avoir intérêt à bien resserer les vis des articulations du bras


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2013)

Non, je fais un pied spécial pour le placer en lieu et place.
Déjà que les ressorts sont mous avec le 15


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Non, je fais un pied spécial pour le placer en lieu et place.
> Déjà que les ressorts sont mous avec le 15



Quels ressorts ? Il n'y a pas de ressorts, dans le bras des iMac G4, c'est juste de l'amortissement par friction !


----------



## Invité (14 Janvier 2013)

J'ai jamais démonté.
Je pensais qu'il y avait un ou des ressorts à l'intérieur du bras


----------



## macabee (15 Janvier 2013)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut la communauté ! J ai arrête proprement mon ordi voila 20 jours et impossible de le mettre en route .en lisant 1 tutoriel , j ai reinitialisé le CPU mais rien n y fait . Voila 2 ans j avais eu le meme problème mais il avait redémarré tout seul Apres quelques essais. Mon iMac date de 2002 tourne sous Tiger . Si vous avez des idées ? &#58397;cela m embêterai de perdre mon tournesol car je l aime &#58151;&#58117;



à un sdf ! ou alors tu as des doigts de fée !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Salut les jeunes,

J'ai un iMac G4 17" 1,25ghz qui se comporte aussi bizarrement. Je pense avoir le problème des condensateurs que décrit Pascal77. 

Une bonne adresse pour une alim d'occas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2013)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:


> Salut les jeunes,
> 
> J'ai un iMac G4 17" 1,25ghz qui se comporte aussi bizarrement. Je pense avoir le problème des condensateurs que décrit Pascal77.
> 
> Une bonne adresse pour une alim d'occas ?



Tu entends quoi par "se comporte bizarrement" ? Si tu as le problème des condos, il ne se comporte pas "bizarrement", il ne se comporte plus du tout, il ne démarre plus ! 

Cela dit, les alims d'iMac G4 d'occase, c'est un peu comme les politiciens intègres, on ne peut pas affirmer qu'il n'y en a pas, mais on n'en voit pas souvent !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Ben il faut souvent le débrancher/rebrancher quand on lui coupe le jus pour qu'il redémarre. Je compte juste acheter une alim et la garder bien au chaud pour le moment où il ne redémarrera plus. (puisque apparemment je n'y échapperai pas). C'est bien le problème des condos ça ?

Et moi je suis Belge, pas Français... Des politiciens malhonnêtes, on connaît pas en Belgique


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2013)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:


> Ben il faut souvent le débrancher/rebrancher quand on lui coupe le jus pour qu'il redémarre. Je compte juste acheter une alim et la garder bien au chaud pour le moment où il ne redémarrera plus. (puisque apparemment je n'y échapperai pas). C'est bien le problème des condos ça ?



Ça n'y ressemble pas, tu devrais essayer de l'ouvrir, et retirer la pile de la PRam. Si ça ne le fait plus, alors, c'est elle.

Pas oublier la pâte thermique des contacts du caloduc au remontage !


----------

